# How to Activate EPP



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have P5Q-E and TWIN 2X 4096 - 8500 C5DF G,
Help me How to active EPP Option for the Ram , i cant find it in my Bios


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

haywired2002 said:


> I have P5Q-E and TWIN 2X 4096 - 8500 C5DF G,
> Help me How to active EPP Option for the Ram , i cant find it in my Bios


put it in the matching slots on your mobo, so if slot 1 is black for example then put one in there and find the other black slot and put the other one in there. Then it will work. EPP is not an option you have to knock on or off it just does it or not depending onm where your ram is.

Aslong as the dimms are in the same coloured slots it will work


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> put it in the matching slots on your mobo, so if slot 1 is black for example then put one in there and find the other black slot and put the other one in there. Then it will work. EPP is not an option you have to knock on or off it just does it or not depending onm where your ram is.
> 
> Aslong as the dimms are in the same coloured slots it will work



Mine are Fitted in Yellow SLots
So You are saying this Option Turns on Automatically


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

haywired2002 said:


> Mine are Fitted in Yellow SLots
> So You are saying this Option Turns on Automatically


it should do but your board needs to be able to support EPP otherwise it wont do it.

are you having issues? if your ram is running at full speed for example 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 then epp will be enable if you 1066MHz ram is running at 800MHz you will have to set the timings manually


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are looking for a EPP option to enable or disable


I dont think you will find it like that ............EPP= Enhanced Performance Profile

usually in the ram section of overclocking you will see a Memory Profile ........... standard / boost / turbo will be the options or something in that style


----------

